# Pipe Tobacco for RYO cigarettes



## Dom

Search turned up little on this subject:

Havent smoked cigarettes for a while now, but at the local head shop I saw that I could get rolling papers+filters+a little hand roller for about $8 and the guy threw in 2 baggies of (generic) cigarette tobacco.

Im used to smoking Reds, and this tobacco comes pretty close, but I was thinking that before I buy some higher scale "cigarette" tobacco (which is very expensive compared to pipe tobacco) I'd ask here to see if anyone had any experience w/ rolling cigarettes w/ pipe tobacco?

Ive never smoked pipe tobacco so i wouldn't even know where to start. All i really know is tht pipe tobacco is sold significantly moister than cigarette tobacco, so id prob have to dry it out... or do they sell "dryer" pipe tobaccos?

Thanks


----------



## Jivey

Are you planning on inhaling?!? If so I would steer away from pipe tobacco.


----------



## Dom

Jivey said:


> Are you planning on inhaling?!? If so I would steer away from pipe tobacco.


Yeah, Id like to smoke it like a cigarette (WITH Filter) but would rather have pipe tobacco taste and smell over cigarette tobacco.


----------



## GlassEye

I would not roll pipe tobacco as cigarettes due to the differences between the modern cigarette and pipe tobacco. They will not burn as well, not meant to be inhaled, and would be difficult to do so(in my opinion); that said, Prince Albert (a common OTC, and others I assume) was once marketed as pipe and cigarette tobacco, though most did not inhale at that time (from what I hear).

There are a few ryo tobaccos being marketed as "pipe cut tobacco" or similar, that have gotten around the ryo tax, Daughters & Ryan is one of these brands that is supposedly good for cigs but not great as pipe tobacco. An aromatic pipe tobacco or other similar flavored pipey-smelling types will be much too wet to make a cigarette, I have tried, they cannot be dried enough to work.


----------



## kneepa

Prince Albert or Sir Walter are the only 2 that i enjoy and that I have made a decent cig out of... I tried yorktown and redwoods but still think PA is the best as a ryo. it smokes like a cig in every way...thats if ur lookin for regular cig action.


----------



## CaptainEnormous

There are a few crossover blends I could think of. As has been stated, the RYO "pipe" blends are mostly a way to obfuscate existing cigarette taxes.

But, in addition to picking up some RYO and building some cigarettes. . .let me urge you to pick up a cheap smoke-shop pipe and try some (very) stout pipe blends. You won't find the proper blends at your local store though. Pipe smoking in the USA revolves around milder blends and aromatics. You might find that you like that angle. But, for now, there's stuff available that is truly strong enough that you won't feel any need to inhale.

I smoke a pipe 90% of the time. Reds the other 10%. And that ratio continues toward pipe-heavy as I experience more of what the pipe world has to offer. It's to the point where I only smoke cigarettes out of convenience. Because pipes are not only more flavorful, but also way, way higher in the nicotine delivery department. 

PM me, and we'll get you set up with some options.


----------



## Poneill272

The only think I have to say here is, Prince Albert pipe tobacco is burley, and I believe nothing else but burley....the 50% of a cigarette that is actually tobacco, is burley tobacco also....I'm just saying.....imho, when I smoke PA, I taste a cigarette, but a much better tasting cigarette.


----------



## Jack Straw

Dom said:


> Havent smoked cigarettes for a while now


Then why start again? :ask:


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks

I would think the paper would burn much faster than the tobacco and leave you with a bunch of pipe tobacco falling to the ground...

If you want to smoke pipe tobacco then get yourself a pipe.

In the long run you do save money - and after a few months of smoking you actually can inhale certain blends after exhaling half the hit in order to let the smoke cool down (just as with cigars).


----------



## CaptainEnormous

My "Why you should switch from cigars/cigarettes to pipes" pitch summary:

- Pipe smoking is about 10x cheaper than cigars or cigarettes.
- Worried about humidity for cigars, freshness for cigarettes: Pipe tobacco in a mason jar stays perfectly stored for generations. 
- Convenience factor? Yes, it's easier to carry around a stick or a pack. But, for day-to-day smoking, there are pipe blends that are 5 min smokes, 50 min smokes, 2 hour smokes. Need to take break for 10 minutes? No problem. The pipe will go out on its own. You can always relight. The pipe conforms to your life, not the other way around.
- Did I mention it's like 10x cheaper?
- And. . .I don't know cigars so I can't speak to them. . .but there are hundreds of really amazing pipe tobacco blends out there. Stuff that's been around for hundreds of years. People make their living dreaming up new, interesting blends to try out. Cigarettes all taste basically the same, and there's really only a couple manufacturers.


----------



## Firedawg

All those blends that have the , Mint, Mild, mellow, red or regular are Cigarette tobacco packaged as pipe "CUT" tobacco. RYO cig tobacco was taxed close to +400% so now a 5 oz bag cost 20.00 dollars and was 5.00. To get around the tax law they now package it as pipe tobacco. Soon of course the Gov will change this and pipe smokers will see taxes increase as well.


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks

CaptainEnormous said:


> My "Why you should switch from cigars/cigarettes to pipes" pitch summary:
> 
> - Pipe smoking is about 10x cheaper than cigars or cigarettes.
> - Worried about humidity for cigars, freshness for cigarettes: Pipe tobacco in a mason jar stays perfectly stored for generations.
> - Convenience factor? Yes, it's easier to carry around a stick or a pack. But, for day-to-day smoking, there are pipe blends that are 5 min smokes, 50 min smokes, 2 hour smokes. Need to take break for 10 minutes? No problem. The pipe will go out on its own. You can always relight. The pipe conforms to your life, not the other way around.
> - Did I mention it's like 10x cheaper?
> - And. . .I don't know cigars so I can't speak to them. . .but there are hundreds of really amazing pipe tobacco blends out there. Stuff that's been around for hundreds of years. People make their living dreaming up new, interesting blends to try out. Cigarettes all taste basically the same, and there's really only a couple manufacturers.


With regards to pipe tobacco blends vs. cigar blends out there - cigars definitely take the charge. There are thousands if not tens of thousands of different cigar blends out there.


----------



## Poneill272

CaptainEnormous said:


> - And. . .I don't know cigars so I can't speak to them. . .


I know a few cigars.....really nice to speak to....shall I introduce you???
:wacko: :jaw:


----------



## Mr.Lordi

Granger makes a pretty good cigg. Better pipe tobacco, but a good cigg none the less. 

If you can find them, Nat Sherman makes a good, albeit $9.00, pack of ciggs that are all natural and taste pretty damn good, too!


----------



## Dom

So the concensus is that it just won't work logistically because of the size and moisture level of the pipe tobacco. Wonder if I could get around this w/ a 50/50 cig to pipe tobacco mix??? Ill have to experiment.

But guys my general goal in this is to have a better tasting AND smelling cigarette, and altho ive never smoked a pipe, they smell absolutely amazing, which is what sparked my intrest in this topic.


----------



## FiveStar

Talk to Don (Herf n' turf) 

He makes his own from a mixture of Daughters and Ryan tobaccos and some Lane 1Q maybe? Can't remember all the stuff he puts in there, but I've heard tale that they're so tasty they don't even need to be inhaled to be ejoyed. 

As a guy who's kicked cigs for good after a 10 year addiction, I can tell you I have no clue why you'd want to get back into something like cigarettes again. I like being able to walk, run, hike, swin, and just move in general without feeling like I can't breathe. 

Just my two cents.


----------



## Firedawg

I mix mine all the time, using a lix of Largo mellow and a bulk blend of pipe tobacco with candivish and sweet virginias. Just add maybe 10-1 ratio that is all you need I think but dont use to much of real pipe tobacco due to it is too moist and will clog the injector of the cig roller. Makes the cigs smell so much better and not harsh either.


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks

FiveStar said:


> Talk to Don (Herf n' turf)
> 
> He makes his own from a mixture of Daughters and Ryan tobaccos and some Lane 1Q maybe? Can't remember all the stuff he puts in there, but I've heard tale that they're so tasty they don't even need to be inhaled to be ejoyed.
> 
> As a guy who's kicked cigs for good after a 10 year addiction, I can tell you I have no clue why you'd want to get back into something like cigarettes again. I like being able to walk, run, hike, swin, and just move in general without feeling like I can't breathe.
> 
> Just my two cents.


He told me he uses 7 different blends to make his cigarettes haha.


----------



## dukeofbluz

I roll my own with 5 brothers or Altadis 311 or Kentucky Kendall, Prince Albert, SWR, what evers laying around


----------



## Jack Straw

Well, if you're gonna do it, do it right. I would use a burley or burley/virginia blend by a blender who uses the fewest chemicals/additives (I would avoid drug store/Lane tobacco for this reason). Cornell & Diehl or Russ Oullette/Hearth&Home come to mind as a good, inexpensive blenders of such mixtures. The only problem is that their loose cut tobacco is typically somewhat coarse, not a shag. It may work, though, or you may have to try cutting them thinner.


----------



## Pipedreamz

Poneill272 said:


> the 50% of a cigarette that is actually tobacco, is burley tobacco also....


That's very funny, very true also


----------



## DrumComp

I do not understand why people say pipe tobacco is to wet to smoke in cigarettes. If that was the case you wouldn't be able to smoke it in a pipe, and if you could get wet tobacco lit, you would burn your mouth[steam and very hot smoke]. However I do believe you need a ribbon cut.

I think most people that try and roll moist tobacco[like lane limited 1q] end up pressing the tobacco into cake when rolling. Which is why they can't smoke it. 
I smoke 1q out of filtered tubes, I have a simple spoon injector it costs five bucks! and $3 for a carton of filtered tubes.
I use this method for 2 reasons. 
1. It makes it easy to roll. I dont worry about pressing into cake.
2. No can tell mine are home rolled, just that smell wonderful!

just my 2 cents


----------



## steinr1

DrumComp said:


> I do not understand why people say pipe tobacco is to wet to smoke in cigarettes. If that was the case you wouldn't be able to smoke it in a pipe, and if you could get wet tobacco lit, you would burn your mouth[steam and very hot smoke]. However I do believe you need a ribbon cut.


Ribbon or shag cut pipe tobaccos can be rolled as cigarettes, obviously. I assume that 1Q is cut like that. However, most flake tobaccos (and plug for that matter) do not rub out into neat ribbon. They remain more clumped together or even granular and would be very difficult to roll as a cigarette. Cigarettes have Potassium Nitrate (Saltpetre) added to help maintain the burn; that's not easy without it in a slim cigarette rather than the much larger ember of a pipe. I'm not sure about RYO cigarette tobacco, but I wouldn't be surprised if that too has saltpetre.

Pipe tobacco is designed to be smoked in a pipe and, although you can smoke some cuts and blends as a cigarette, you won't get the slow, barely alight, smoke from a thin paper-wrapped tube as you would in a pipe. I'd be pretty sure that most pipe tobaccos would either simply not work as a cigarette or be just plain unpleasant. Cigarette tobacco is designed (relatively thin ribbon cut, low moisture compared to pipe tobacco, saltpetre dosed) to work in that thin tube. There are flavoured RYO cigarette tobaccos available; they are relatively dry shag cuts designed for the job.

Pipe tobacco is moister than other types for the purpose of moderating the burn amongst other reasons. There seems to be a fashion for drying pipe tobacco which is a new thing for me and one for which I've never seen a need. I smoke as the manufacturer supplies it and always have. If smoked properly (slowly), the smoke is cool and dry. Smoke too quickly (as I think you would need to to keep a cigarette of most pipe tobaccos alight) and it will burn you. But that's mainly a chemical burn from excess alkali rather than heat.

The best question I have on this subject is "Why?". Smoking pipe tobacco as a cigarette will be less pleasant than smoking in a pipe IM(Not so)HO. Clearly, it can be done, but I don't see any real advantage. You may be able to force certain pipe tobaccos to "work" as a cigarette and they may even be pleasant, but most will not.


----------



## madbricky

Why reinvent the Wheel? I have been rolling and tube injecting for decades for the simple reason that Gourmet premium tobacco unadulterated with chemicals is available. Flue cured is the best and Mark Ryan is the man behind those blends and farms producing it including the rare Perique of the deep south.
Pipes and Cigars used to be the best source but since the CI takeover they seem to backorder on everything.
My personal favorite is Ryback, a danish cured shag with a delightful wood smoke aroma and european strength.
They make several shags for handrolling as well as blends emulating old popular blends.
A box of Premiere tubes is 20mm typical. Exotic tubes can be had too.
A good machine is the Premiermatic or like. Get metal ones.
I blend D&R for my pipes as a base with other bulks to get what I like to smoke.
PM me for specifics as this is not really the forum to promote RYO


----------



## madbricky

Holy necro-threads batman! I just saw the date of the OP. I always do this...need reading glasses. Oy vey.


----------



## blendtobac

Pipe tobacco is usually processed to be between 17 and 22% moisture. Cigarette tobacco is normally in the 12-15% range. The bigger issue is the cut. Pipe tobacco is typically 1/8" or wider, whereas shag and fine cut are more in the 1/16" width. The wider cut is used for pipes to keep the tobacco from burning too fast. As someone else noted, if a pipe tobacco is used, because of the cut and moisture, the paper will probably burn faster than the tobacco, leaving you with the possibility of the cherry falling off the cigarette. You're better off using the stuff that was meant for the purpose.

Russ


----------



## madbricky

My master blender has spoken! Any chance you can load up the D&R inventory of Ryback soon? Im down to 2ozs for my cobs Russ. I blend it with Field and Stream 25% and love it. I know, im goofy.
I have always wondered why stuff like Half and Half could be promoted for cigs when its loaded with moisture and cut wonky.


----------



## blendtobac

D&R should be in early next week.


----------



## DrumComp

madbricky said:


> PM me for specifics as this is not really the forum to promote RYO


I guess I will leave it at that then.


----------



## Nachman

You could use G&H Kendal Kentucky for cigs. If you do, I would like to meet you and shake your hand. You must be tough.


----------



## Rylee Kyotee

I moved to Minnesota from Wyoming ciggs are 9-10 bux a pack so everyone here ryo so I purchased tubes and tobacco which says pipe tobacco but it's not seeming do be like a pack of blacks I feel like I got screwed, what's the difference? Seems lack of nicotine idk like I'm smoking more now 2 packs a day it's crazy and I'm noticing my chest is starting to hurt I was told it's because it's pipe tobacco. This is all new to me shit, any suggestions would help please...


----------



## UBC03

There's alot of LOW grade tobacco being marketed as "pipe tobacco" to avoid cigarette taxing.. it's just , bottom of the barrel crap. 



Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

It's not all low grade. D&R offers the best for RYO, including a few that are still shag cut. But it's about twice the price of the value brands. 

In value brands I like OHM Turkish Red and Cherokee Red. Blend in some D&R Ryback and it's better'n any store-boughts made!

You just have to experiment a little to find what you like.


----------



## DSturg369

I started with RYO's a few years ago. A little convenience store near me had a brand called "Gambler". It was alright and it's still available so I still use it. It's decent in a pipe also, for a quick nic hit. Plus... It's pretty cheap.


----------

